# putting down a tarantula



## Alicemolted (May 22, 2007)

I have been told that my chilean rose tarantula needs to be put down due to a nerve problem and the best way is to put her in a freezer. 

I am not going to until I have posted a video on youtube first so people can give me their verdict but I have been told be 2 or 3 experienced people that she wont be able to eat or function properly and will starve to death.

If she was sufering and needed to be put down do I put her in the freezer? wont she freak out and get extremely scared? doesn't she absorb things through her feet and her lungs are below her aswell.

It sounds like a slow and painful death to me.. I wouldn't like to die naked in the north pole, personally. And has it actually been proven that "she will shut down and fall asleep"??

please someone give me a good answer

Alice


----------



## moose35 (May 22, 2007)

they won't suffer like you or me. they just shut down at a certain tempature...almost like hibernatiion...and then as they get colder. they will just die... i really don't think she will feel anything..
its probally best for her to be put down.

    i'm sorry in advance
    its always hard to lose a loved T

                 moose


----------



## cacoseraph (May 22, 2007)

it has been dang near exhaustively proven that our little friends are not complicated enough to feel pain, thus method of killing is irrelevant from a "humane" standpoint

i will tell you this, though... if you just drop a bug in alcohol they take a LONG time to die and go through all sorts of terrible looking paroxysms.


when my bugs were down at ~50*F they pretty much all stopped moving and went into "hibernation" mode. i expect what relatively little neural activity they normally possess was fairly depressed by the cold. one spider stopped moving in mid step for a month until it got a little warmer.


----------



## phil jones (May 22, 2007)

moose35 said:


> they won't suffer like you or me. they just shut down at a certain tempature...almost like hibernatiion...and then as they get colder. they will just die... i really don't think she will feel anything..
> its probally best for her to be put down.
> 
> i'm sorry in advance
> ...


the man is right as 2 yrs ago i had to do it  to a ( T ) she just pass a way in about 10 mins and i am sorry for you and your pet <. . > phil


----------



## lunixweb (May 22, 2007)

If you have to do it, just do it, maybe your T will be better, this is sad but when there isn't another solution, it is the only way to take.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 22, 2007)

If you are 100% that whatever is going on won't go away and will prolong death anyway then freezer her. Sounds meaner then it is, but everyone has already told you that.


----------



## spid142 (May 22, 2007)

*freeer*

As her body temp drops with the cold, she will become immobile, and not suffer as far as we know, until death finally happens.  I believe its the most humane thing to do. Of course I meant freezer in my reply header.


----------



## By-Tor (May 23, 2007)

this may be a tiny bit off the subject, but is humane ever a good word? i mean we wouldn't do it to humans...we'd give people the shot(which is humane for dogs and cats but not people) or pull a terry chiavo and stop taking care of them....

alice i'm sorry that she's sick and you might need to put her down...but i'm pretty sure that is how everything dies, it shuts down by some means or another then falls asleep


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 23, 2007)

Humane is just a term implying. In this case implying the quickest way to kill something.(no prolonged suffering) Also means to think in the best interests of whatever, human, dog, cat, T. In this case the T being sick there is no cure and it seems to be getting worse so in the best interest of the T, a swift death.


----------



## Masurai (May 23, 2007)

By-Tor said:


> this may be a tiny bit off the subject, but is humane ever a good word? i mean we wouldn't do it to humans...we'd give people the shot(which is humane for dogs and cats but not people) or pull a terry chiavo and stop taking care of them....


Humane- To be marked by compassion, sympathy, or consideration for other people or animals.
this is how it is defined by Webster's


----------



## Goomba (May 23, 2007)

Hahahaha! Pull a Terry Schiavo! You could also just pull a Matthew Shepard and tie up the little bastard and smash it?




....too soon?


----------



## Alicemolted (May 23, 2007)

*youtube link to see my tarantula*

nerve problem?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Uke2aM062E


----------



## julesaussies (May 23, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Hahahaha! Pull a Terry Schiavo! You could also just pull a Matthew Shepard and tie up the little bastard and smash it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty insensitive post in a thread started by someone who cares very much for her T and is obviously concerned regarding its suffering!! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Masurai (May 23, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> That's a pretty insensitive post in a thread started by someone who cares very much for her T and is obviously concerned regarding its suffering!! Just my 2 cents.


I agree, what ever happened to compassion


----------



## julesaussies (May 23, 2007)

Alicemolted said:


> nerve problem?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Uke2aM062E


i definitely don't have the experience to know what is wrong with your T but there are a lot of good people who will be able to give you more info. Is she still able to eat?


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (May 23, 2007)

*wow*



Goomba said:


> Hahahaha! Pull a Terry Schiavo! You could also just pull a Matthew Shepard and tie up the little bastard and smash it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm stunned, and sad that you thought that was ok to post.


----------



## Alicemolted (May 23, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> i definitely don't have the experience to know what is wrong with your T but there are a lot of good people who will be able to give you more info. Is she still able to eat?


She hasn't eaten in about 8-9 months poor thing, and she seems scared of her food


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (May 23, 2007)

I feel really bad about your T.  I wish I could offer more than just my sorrow for you.

Goomba, not only was it rude to say that in a thread where someone cares about their pet, but even more so its rude and ignorant to mock to horrible things that happened.  Terri Schiavo and her family went through something I would never want anybody to have to deal with again, and Matthew Shepard was brutally beaten and MURDERED, just because he was different than some ignorant people.  The fact that you can even think to write something like that is appalling and says a lot about your character.

Once again, Alicemoulted Im very sorry for what your going through and wish you all the best.


----------



## julesaussies (May 23, 2007)

Midnightrdr456 said:


> Goomba, not only was it rude to say that in a thread where someone cares about their pet, *but even more so its rude and ignorant to mock to horrible things that happened.  Terri Schiavo and her family went through something I would never want anybody to have to deal with again, and Matthew Shepard was brutally beaten and MURDERED, just because he was different than some ignorant people.  The fact that you can even think to write something like that is appalling and says a lot about your character.*


Ditto!!! Very good point Midnightrdr!


----------



## By-Tor (May 23, 2007)

okay goomba was probably being an jacka&& from what i said abotu the word humane, but that's not what is important....does anyone know much about the different possible nervous conditions for Ts?


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 23, 2007)

Besides dyskinetic syndrome, we have no research or names for any other conditions really. Let alone treatment.

-Sean


----------

